# einzelne zeilen aus textArea auslesen



## Guest (23. Sep 2006)

Hi,

ich gebe in ein textArea mehrere zeilen ein. immer in einer neuen zeile. nun möchte ich jede einzelne zahl in einem feld speichern. gibt es dafür eine funktion für jede zeile lesen oder gibt es da eine andere schnelle möglichkeit???


Mfg sera


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2006)

mit String#split kannst du den String in ein Array zerlegen.


----------



## Guest (23. Sep 2006)

aha könnt ihr mir das vielleicht etwas genauer erklären?

Mfg sera


----------



## Gast (23. Sep 2006)

also ich möchte eine bestimmte zeile aus einem textarea ausgeben

die wrklärung von wildcard ist mir etwas zu undurchsichtig(check ich nicht)


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Sep 2006)

```
String[] zeilen = myTextArea.getText().split("\\n");
```



liefert dir ein Array bestehend aus den Zeilen deiner TextArea
("\\n" weil der Backslash maskiert werden muß, bin mir aber nicht
sicher   , schau lieber die Doku zu Regular Expressions)

String::split


----------



## Gast (25. Sep 2006)

hmmm ja soweit ist das klar. das einzigste problem ist nun, dass der string doch noch das "\\n" enthält und ich diesen also noicht in long umwanden kann. 

hat jemand einen vorschlag, wie man aus einer bestimmten zeichenkette bestimmte buchstaben löschen kann?


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Sep 2006)

Bei dieser Verwendung von split werden die \n's nicht mitgeliefert.



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und ich diesen also noicht in long umwanden kann.



Was willst du denn da umwandeln?

Zeig doch mal einen Beispielstring und das was mit diesem geschehen soll.


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2006)

also ich habe hiermit gesplittet:



> String[] zeilen = taWerte.getText().split("\\n");



und hier:

```
for(int i=0;i<zeilen.length;i++){
				try{
					werte[i][0]=Long.parseLong(zeilen[i]);
				}
				catch(Exception e){
					System.out.println(e);
					return;}
			}
```

wollte ich das aray auf ein anderes long[][] kopieren.
es gibt aber immer eine fehlermeldung.

e= java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "47
"


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Sep 2006)

Dein Code sieht korrekt aus.

Ich vermute mal, daß da noch Leerzeichen auftreten.

Versuchs mal mit

```
werte[i][0]=Long.parseLong(zeilen[i].trim());
```
das entfernt sämtliche Leerzeichen am Anfang und am Ende.


----------

